# Diamond Python Care Sheet......



## KaaTom (Jan 6, 2009)

*Diamond Python Care info req......*

Whilst looking up this info on Google about Diamond Pythons I came across this info:

http://sthcoastherpsociety.bizland.com/diamondpaper.chtml

Im getting a BP of Diamonds (both around the 7ft mark) in the next few weeks and was wondering if this is the correct info to go by???

This is what I was thinking about for their enclosure.... I have a 7ft high x 3 1/2ft long x almost 2ft deep enclosure with 1/3 of that being their hide. I will have a ceramic heat emitter set on about 30deg and a fluro on a timer set for 14hrs on in summer and changing with each season accordingly.

As for everything else... I will be placing some fake plants, basking shelves, branches and a few hides throughout the enclosure.

Is there anything else I may require for them.....???


----------



## MatE (Jan 6, 2009)

Keeping it natural is great,giving them a day night cycle is a good start.The enclosure sounds great.His methods about cooling are abit over the top,since when do diamonds spend all there time in a cold cave 24/7.They still come out and bask through winter.He says keep it natural when breeding yet he does that.

Cheers MatE.


----------



## KaaTom (Jan 6, 2009)

Awesome so Im on the right track...? thats a start huh


----------



## KaaTom (Jan 6, 2009)

anyone else?????????


----------



## tenacres1100 (Jan 6, 2009)

KaaTom said:


> Whilst looking up this info on Google about Diamond Pythons I came across this info:
> 
> http://sthcoastherpsociety.bizland.com/diamondpaper.chtml


 
read through this it's been on before http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/1173448-post1

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps/diamond-python-literature-84885#post1173448

read post 5 on


----------



## tenacres1100 (Jan 6, 2009)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/899316-post15 read this too.

no need to have 1/3 of it a hide they like tight fitting hides do some at the top and the bottom

30c is a little cold 32c at the basking spot don't heat the rest


"However, there are a number of studies that show that wild caught DP will average at 29-30 prior to feeding, but after feeding the average is 32-34 with a number of species found up to 36"
this is from the above post link and you can find the info in the book Australian snakes a natural history


----------



## KaaTom (Jan 6, 2009)

tenacres1100 said:


> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/899316-post15 read this too.
> 
> no need to have 1/3 of it a hide they like tight fitting hides do some at the top and the bottom
> 
> 30c is a little cold 32c at the basking spot don't heat the rest


 
The enclosure is a display cabinet so I cant change the hide unless i take the doors off and put glass in them which im not going to worry about... so up the temp a bit and im right  awesome


----------



## tenacres1100 (Jan 6, 2009)

thats ok you can close them in a bit and make hidey holes for them then

don't forget the pics


----------



## KaaTom (Jan 6, 2009)

i will take heaps of pics tomorrow when i start to set them up...


----------

